# Fish ID Please



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Caught this little guy while bottom fishing off the beach off of Pecks Lake between St. Lucie Inlet and Jupiter Inlet. I was catching mutton snapper, sheepshead, grouper, some kind of a snapper/grunt mix which I couldn't identify either, didn't get a photo of that one, and this one which I did. 

Anybody know what this is. The guys at the Snook Nook in Jensen Beach weren't sure either and we broke out the books. 










It has a mouth that was slightly orange like a white/keywest grunt but not real bright.










Look at the size of the eye, it's kind of big. 

Anybody know what this is? I'm stumped as well as a few others I've asked.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I have caught them before.

Looks like bait...

Bum bum crash...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd eat it. Looks like a member of the grunt family whose mother had a one night stand with a mangrove snapper.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

white grunt, i think


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

looks close to a Mahogany snapper or a lolthead porgy
by the looks of its fins and big eye and color

http://myfwc.com/marine/FishID/snapmaho.html

http://www.safmc.net/FishIDandRegs/FishGallery/JoltheadPorgy/tabid/296/Default.aspx


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

emanuel said:


> I'd eat it. Looks like a member of the grunt family whose mother had a one night stand with a mangrove snapper.


My thoughts exactly when I pulled it up. LOL


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks to be in the Porgy family


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

White margate?? Or a TomTate


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cute little f***er.

I'd eat it, too.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

It looks like a Sailors Choice. #7

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&prev=/images?q=White+margate&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep I think a sailors choice or sailors grunt has been the general consensus. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pier_afficionado (Nov 16, 2007)

It is a sailors choice, HOWEVER, that varies, down here some call it white margate or white grunt (not either) and many call pinfish a sailors choice.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i say a snook............












desguised as a pinfish!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Captain's Platter at Red Lobster.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

snack between two saltines dockside.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

with 100% certainty I can atest that it is bait. Hook him in the dorsal adn send him down to teh bigger guys.


----------

